# That Triton "safety" switch!



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

The blessed switch cover got stuck on open today thus making bit changes difficult at best and impossible above the table. Fortunately it is very easy to remove.

Note to self: Do not turn the router on when the collet is above the table:stop:


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

crquack said:


> Note to self: Do not turn the router on when the collet is above the table:stop:


Umm, is there something you aren't telling us?:bad:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're router is in a VERY DANGEROUS state, please have the switch problem attended to without delay, 2" to 4" of rotating cutter IS very dangerous. The Triton switch interlock is a clever and important feature of that router.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

How is it more dangerous than most other routers without this feature?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

What part of "Safety Switch" do you not understand? This switch safety function is to keep you from being able to have the power turned on while changing bits, in case you forget to unplug the machine.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"How is it more dangerous than most other routers without this feature?"

Because to change cutters on most, if not all other routers in the table, you DROP the router whereas with the Triton you RAISE it above the table.
I've taken this shot to illustrate what we're discussing to members not familiar with the Triton router.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

You know sometimes think I am asleep at the switch, thanks for wakening me up!! I am sure I have changed bits without unplugging the beast. I know I usually do, but there have been times I think maybe I forgot. That pic is a wakeup call for me to MAKE SURE I have it unplugged. Sometimes I think I am the one unplugged, again thanks for the reminder to be extra safe at all times.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Also, the safety switch ensures that there's no power to the router when the spindle lock is engaged when the collet is extended fully. I don't want to think about what might happen if power is applied when the spindle is locked. At best it would seize the router, at worst, I'm not sure.

When changing bits, I turn the Triton off, and also unplug it, keeping the end of the plug within sight (a good practice with most power tools).


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"When changing bits, I turn the Triton off, and also unplug it, keeping the end of the plug within sight (a good practice with most power tools)."

That alan is MY exact procedure.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

Out of all the routers I have I hate to use the Triton just because of the safety switch , I have gotten to the point I have put it back into the box 

I use so many matched router bits and the router can't move/be adjusted up or down when I switch the bits out..

But I almost always pull the plug for the router when I work on the router..it's always right by the master power switch on the router table and right at hand...but I do cheat sometimes and just hit the master power switch..

====



harrysin said:


> "When changing bits, I turn the Triton off, and also unplug it, keeping the end of the plug within sight (a good practice with most power tools)."
> 
> That alan is MY exact procedure.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

1) The only problem I see and *in fact mentioned in my original post* is turning the Triton on when the collet is above the table and the spindle is locked. Most likely a motor melt down would result but I am not about to find out.

2) I can see no reason to have the Triton switched on when it is in that condition.

3) At present there are two switches operating the Triton: One that is on the router itself (the one in question) and a paddle switch on the side of the table. This one operates the router 100% of the time.

4) Any time there is any sort of manipulation of the router *the cord gets unplugged". This is actually easier with the socket on the paddle switch.

5) Operating the Triton with the "safety switch" alone when in the table was actually more dangerous: Especially a fast shut-off was near impossible. I also did not relish to grope under the table with the bit 12" from my face (full face shield notwithstanding) to try and start it while manipulating the slide to unblock the switch.

Thee are times when excess "safety" is counterproductive. The best safety is a sound workshop practise.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It is the duty of all members to draw attention to perceived unsafe practices. From that point on it's a case of being able to take a horse to water but not being able to force it drink!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> HI Harry
> 
> Out of all the routers I have I hate to use the Triton just because of the safety switch , I have gotten to the point I have put it back into the box
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I don't put the seat belt on all the time  I cheat  I have moved the truck from the front yard to the back and I just don't put it on..  or will not put it on if I run down to the corner store..I'm lazy and say now will the cop see me in that short dist.and give me a ticket ....

I think I'm like most just lazy and in a rush..most of the time.. 


==========




harrysin said:


> bobj3 said:
> 
> 
> > HI Harry
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Regarding non use of seat belts Bob, in about 1972, well before cars came with seat belts the norm, my new station wagon had them and I used them from time to time. One day, with my wife beside me, I approached an intersection where I had the right of way, stop signs being on the other road, fortunately I have great peripheral vision, and from the corner of my eye caught a glimpse of a fast moving white object, I slammed on the brakes and the car almost did a somersault, but stopped just as a white panel van crossed the intersection at a ginormous rate of knots. Had we not been wearing the seat belts my friend, I would not be sat at my computer now. Needless to say that since that day I have NEVER entered a car without fastening the seat belt, so bob, as I enjoy your company, PLEASE ALWAYS fasten your seat belt and unplug your router before changing cutters and hopefully we shall maintain our friendship for a long long time.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I admire all those who are able to predict when/where their crashes will occur and choose not to activate the available safety equipment.

The problem is that the guy/gal who crashes into your car/motorcycle doesn't know or care that you're just taking a short ride to the store.

I can't imagine what kind of circumstance would cause me to not pull the plug on a router when going near a bit during changes (of blade changes on pretty much any power tool).

I guess some folk have a better feeling for impending events than I have <s>


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Alan

I can't predict when the crash may occur but the trip to the store is about 2 blocks maybe less for me and the chance of a crash is very high I think but I do tell it like it is..I also ride a bike and put the helmet on every time but I can't find the seat belt yet ,,,it's like the guy saying he always put the lid down, I don't think so, but he would like to say so..

As far as unplugging the router Every time I set/change/replace the bit/etc. I just tell it like is for me and many more I think...I/they just don't do it all the time, I must be the only one that doesn't pull the plug on the table saw or the band saw/scroll saw/sander/etc. the router is about the only tool I do pull the plug on ..when I change the bits, that's because the motor and the power switch are on the same part so to speak...


==========


AlanZ said:


> I admire all those who are able to predict when/where their crashes will occur and choose not to activate the available safety equipment.
> 
> The problem is that the guy/gal who crashes into your car/motorcycle doesn't know or care that you're just taking a short ride to the store.
> 
> ...


----------



## tryingtokeepmyfingers (Jun 3, 2008)

I love my Triton and I love the safety switch and the fact also that is lights up when plugged in. I just hate that Triton is having trouble cause I want them to be around for a long time. I wish I would have bought my Triton to start with but having the Milwaukee I bought originally for the table is fine for none table functions but I would not trade the Triton for table use so far


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Bob,

I'm not doubting that many folk say one thing and do another.

I'm just interested in those who are not 'forgetting' the more cautious approach, but instead *choose* not to unplug or go helmetless in certain (often equally risk prone) situations.

I ride a motorcycle (and as you might expect have fully armored clothing, conspicuity vest, extra lighting, etc.) and was on a rally one summer. It was hot. We turned a corner and saw an ambulance pulling away with a rider inside who had crashed. Blood all over the road, bits of skin here and there, bike being dragged off the road by other riders. The odd thing was that the rider's protective gear (armored jacket and pants) was bungee corded to the seat. He chose to remove his gear because of the heat. It's bad enough to wake up in a hospital with burns, road rash etc. but it's really got to add insult to injury when he realized that much, if not all of the damage could have been prevented if he had done what he knew he really should have been doing all along.

So it's one thing to be oblivious to the dangers, it's another thing to say it's not going to happen to me today, so I'm not going to take the precautions I should.

In any event, we're all adults and responsible for our own actions. I know my views are not the mainstream, and I appreciate the discussions about safer practices.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Alan

I have been riding bikes for a very long time ( about 50 years or so) I have been real lucky so far BUT you know what they call bike riders/motorcycle riders... DONERs .....

And any armored clothing will not help when you wipe out big time..or if you get nailed..I have seen my share of bad ones,I have lost some mates, one of them that took the high side and went right into a barb wire fence at 60+ mph and cut him up just like a cheese cake..and he was only 26..but that one sticks in my mind,I can still see him in my mind when they pickup the parts off the fence...

I was pushed off the highway into a chain link fence at 65 rpm. I still recall that one but I still ride,,, nothing like a old fool but I still run the router too.


============




======



AlanZ said:


> Bob,
> 
> I'm not doubting that many folk say one thing and do another.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I absolutely agree about armor not standing up to catastrophic events. However, it very often makes the difference between brushing yourself off after an unintended get off, and a ride in an ambulance. My guess is that the non-catastrophic is the more common event.

I suppose unplugging a router increases the chance of electrocution if you're standing in a barefoot puddle <vbg>


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

An interesting discussion guys, I'm sure that from now on, every time Bj intends to change a cutter or drive to the local shops, he'll think of you and I Alan and hopefully do the correct thing.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I wonder how many times emergency room doctors and nurses hear " I almost always" ? I bet more then we care to think about


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

OK Bj, you can come out of the naughty corner now!


----------



## Wood Creations (3 mo ago)

Today my Triton retractable power switch cover stuck in the open position but not far enough to actually turn on the router. I have followed every instruction and forum advice and YouTube idea to no avail. The cover is about 1/8" from being fully open. Was working find this morning for a few passes on a slab and then this. Thoughts?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @Wood Creations .
Welcome to the forum.
The only sugestion I have would be to give it a light blast of air to clear any dust that may have accumulated behind the switch.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Wood Creations


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum @Wood Creations Let us know if and how the problem resolved. I have a Triton and actually like that interlock switch. I read somewhere that there was a way to over-ride it, but it was complicated and not worth voiding the guarantee.


----------

